
Flockport: Time to Start All over Again and Return to LXC Containers - ForHackernews
https://thenewstack.io/flockport-time-to-start-all-over-again-and-return-to-lxc-containers/
======
ForHackernews
I haven't personally tried Flockport, but I have to say at a glance, it looks
_way_ simpler than Kubernetes. It looks like it's trying to build on standard
Linux features, instead of reinventing an entire alternate universe where you
can only run a single process per machine.

I imagine it won't catch on (there's just too much momentum behind k8s) but
still kinda nice to see them try.

